# Who's still here?



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Hey guys. Just seeing how you all been doing? Who all is still here? StephanJackson? Pacerholic? Pacerguyusa? Pacer fan? All the other regulars? lol


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm here Lukas lol..


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

DienerTime said:


> I'm here Lukas lol..


Some of the regulars who used to post here (they still might) are some of the best and most knowledgeable basketball/Pacers fans in the world. You'll like this place man.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

MillerTime said:


> Some of the regulars who used to post here (they still might) are some of the best and most knowledgeable basketball/Pacers fans in the world. You'll like this place man.


They probably aren't on right now but they will be back I bet.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

No one's really here anymore. I resigned as a moderator and semi-retired, but I've been bored lately.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

I'm still here, but man there hasn't been a lot of reason to check up on the team as this has been a depressing year. Being out of state is has been hard to follow a bad team as they aren't shown on TV as much as in the past.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Anybody who is out of state and would like to watch the games every day, you can go to www.raptorsnation.net and watch them all. They show every game.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Still here


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

MillerTime said:


> Hey guys. Just seeing how you all been doing? Who all is still here? StephanJackson? Pacerholic? Pacerguyusa? Pacer fan? All the other regulars? lol




Sup MT!...It's real nice to see you here brother, brings back good memories!...:cheers: You were always one of the best posters here and we most definetly miss you. I hope that everything is going good with you, and I hope that we get too see you more often buddy!...:cheers::buddies:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I remember this forum was bubbling back in 2004 when I first joined, just like the Grizzlies board.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

DienerTime said:


> I'm here Lukas lol..




Welcome to our humble forum Lukas! We might not be as big as we use to be when we were actually had a good team, but we are still very dedicated when it comes to our Pacers, and even though JO quit on us I know I'll definetly never quit being an Indy fan, and I'm sure most here feel the same way. Welcome once again, and I hope you enjoy your stay!...:cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> I remember this forum was bubbling back in 2004 when I first joined, just like the Grizzlies board.





Me too...


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Welcome to our humble forum Lukas! We might not be as big as we use to be when we were actually had a good team, but we are still very dedicated when it comes to our Pacers, and even though JO quit on us I know I'll definetly never quit being an Indy fan, and I'm sure most here feel the same way. Welcome once again, and I hope you enjoy your stay!...:cheers:


I'm not Lukas.. Miller Time is (thats his name). I'm a friend of his strictly over the internet, but My name is Jeremy.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Pacers Fan said:


> No one's really here anymore. I resigned as a moderator and semi-retired, but I've been bored lately.


Hey how do you put an avatar like that on here? I wanna put a pic like that on here butr the only ones it lets me use are on site avvys


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

MILLER TIME! About time you brought your *** back to this place. Yeah not going to lie this place has sucked this year. I became Mod (finally) but resigned just recently. Man there was so many real good active posters back in the day too. Auggie, Millertime, Box_Man, Pacerholic, Pacers_Fan, Pacerguyusa, Wayne etc. I use to have a lot of fun here but its just not the same no more. Hopefully when this team turns it around...this forum will turn it around too and be back to normal.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> Hey how do you put an avatar like that on here? I wanna put a pic like that on here butr the only ones it lets me use are on site avvys


You have to be a supporting member for $10/year. I did that once and then became a mod, but after I resigned, I guess they realized I hadn't paid in 4-5 years and stripped me of it. So, I can't ever change the avatar unless I want a basic one. Diener better remain a Pacer.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Pacers Fan said:


> You have to be a supporting member for $10/year. I did that once and then became a mod, but after I resigned, I guess they realized I hadn't paid in 4-5 years and stripped me of it. So, I can't ever change the avatar unless I want a basic one. Diener better remain a Pacer.


Oh believe me he will. I think Bird is starting to realize what he has in him, and has made Jim use him whether he likes it or not (just like with Sarunas with Carlisle), believe me I think Jim would rather play Andre Owens.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> You have to be a supporting member for $10/year. I did that once and then became a mod, but after I resigned, I guess they realized I hadn't paid in 4-5 years and stripped me of it. So, I can't ever change the avatar unless I want a basic one. Diener better remain a Pacer.



I guess im stuck with my stupid avatar for the rest of my life.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> I guess im stuck with my stupid avatar for the rest of my life.


It sucks using an on-site avatar doesn't it?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Pacers Fan aka Chris Rice isn't even a real fan because he said he secretly roots for sprus and has a big shrine of jacque vaughn.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

MDIZZ said:


> Pacers Fan aka Chris Rice isn't even a real fan because he said he secretly roots for sprus and has a big shrine of jacque vaughn.


LOLOLOL rep


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

hmm hey guys havent posted here for a long time.. Im unfortunately not as an enthusiastic pacer fan as I used to be, plus my busy schedule makes it hard for me to be active here. but im still around :cheers:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Auggie said:


> hmm hey guys havent posted here for a long time.. Im unfortunately not as an enthusiastic pacer fan as I used to be, plus my busy schedule makes it hard for me to be active here. but im still around :cheers:


I know what you mean man. It's been real hard to be a fan of this team the last couple seasons.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Gotta stay loyal dudes, we will get our championship one day and that day will be even sweeter with fans that have weathered this ugly storm


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wayne said:


> Gotta stay loyal dudes, we will get our championship one day and that day will be even sweeter with fans that have weathered this ugly storm


We weathered a really long storm from the post-ABA days to the early 1990's. That better not happen again.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

All the names mentioned and no R-Star. You guys sicken me.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> I know what you mean man. It's been real hard to be a fan of this team the last couple seasons.


No it isn't.

Once a Pacers always a Pacer....


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

well, i still post here from time to time. but with school and other stuff- can't do it too much. besides, the last several seasons have been very unpleasant to observe. then there is the ugly possibilty of making the playoffs and that would be bad for this team since it would be a mere formailty against the celts or det. they would sweep the pacers in 4 easy games and we would get another mid 1st round pick. those picks keep you in the range of not being awful (as in the very worst) but not really challenging for a title either. i think many people are looking at this team and see no or very little hope and get a little depressed. i think it shows in the weak attendance at the games.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> MILLER TIME! About time you brought your *** back to this place. Yeah not going to lie this place has sucked this year. I became Mod (finally) but resigned just recently. Man there was so many real good active posters back in the day too. Auggie, Millertime, Box_Man, Pacerholic, Pacers_Fan, Pacerguyusa, Wayne etc. I use to have a lot of fun here but its just not the same no more. Hopefully when this team turns it around...this forum will turn it around too and be back to normal.


Any chance I could try my hand at being a mod? I know it's a little early to request this but I'm on here a lot and i'm a very expierienced poster on other sites. This ones the best of them all though.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> Any chance I could try my hand at being a mod? I know it's a little early to request this but I'm on here a lot and i'm a very expierienced poster on other sites. This ones the best of them all though.


You'll have to be on here much longer than a week, although you're off to a great start. You need more time to learn the site rules better and further prove that you can govern and help this community progress by creating and monitoring activity.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Pacers Fan said:


> You'll have to be on here much longer than a week, although you're off to a great start. You need more time to learn the site rules better and further prove that you can govern and help this community progress by creating and monitoring activity.


Haha yeah I know. I didn't think I was expierienced enough on this site either. I wouldn't expect to be a mod after only a week. But yeah i'll keep being here and trying to start this place up and help it be popular again. MillerTime who I call Lukas told me about here a week ago and we got a plan to get this place to be popular and full of Pacer fans again. It won't be easy but I know we can do it.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacersthebest said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> Once a Pacers always a Pacer....


Yeah definitely but it's been real hard getting excited over this team the last couple of seasons. I'm not going to lie, I hate this current team but I love the Indiana Pacers. I just hope someday we will be able to be as talented as we were back in the 90's. I'll always be a Pacers fan but for the last couple years its been hard to watch these guys. Get Jermaine's pathetic *** outta here.


----------



## 2Jones0 (Dec 31, 2004)

Whats going on guys? Thought I'd check back here, see how everyone was doing, and I saw this thread.

It's been a while since I've been here, but I don't think my name was 2Jones0, I coulda sworn it was DGrangeRx33. Oh well. Hows it going?


What in the world? Only 1 post, now I know its wrong, I had like 2,000ish haha.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

2Jones0 said:


> Whats going on guys? Thought I'd check back here, see how everyone was doing, and I saw this thread.
> 
> It's been a while since I've been here, but I don't think my name was 2Jones0, I coulda sworn it was DGrangeRx33. Oh well. Hows it going?
> 
> ...


OMG, nice, only 1 post.

The Pacers are going through some rough time. They were so good back in the days.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

I still check this forum every now and then, but I don't really have as much time now a days.


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Woah. Even I'm back. Cuh-ray-zay. I haven't given up on the blue-and-gold yet.

That's a BIG yet, too. Oh well. Maybe one day Pacers Fan will be the Pacers GM, and he'll be running the show, drafting me first pick, etc. We may not be better, but you guys can say, "Man, that kid was Jones2011 on this Pacers forum I was on once."

But I'll still be on the boards anyway because I'd be about as useful as Pat Burke. And we all see what he's doing with his spare time. :lol:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

DienerTime said:


> Any chance I could try my hand at being a mod? I know it's a little early to request this but I'm on here a lot and i'm a very expierienced poster on other sites. This ones the best of them all though.


Like Pacers Fan said, you'll have to be here a little bit longer to be considered. I think you're definitely on the right path though. Out of all the new members I've seen you are the active.


----------

